# New USS Excelsior and USS Enterprise B coming



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

http://trekmovie.com/2009/02/16/toyfair-dst-update-new-excelsior-enterprise-b-toys-announced/

The 2009 Toy Fair has already revealed a bounty of Trek goodies from Diamond Select Toys (see previous story). But DST have shown two more items that will be joining their 2009 line: toy ship versions of the USS Excelsior and USS Enterprise B. We also have new pictures of some of the functionality of previously announced toys, and some new images of packaging. 

With all due respect to the Miracle Worker, many Trek collectors have been asking for a toy version of the infamous "bucket of bolts," the USS Excelsior NX-2000. While Playmates Toys released an Excelsior toy in 1995 with the proper decals, the ship itself was actually a reissue of their 1994 Star Trek Generations Enterprise B toy (a ship whose every vital system will be installed "on Tuesday" according to Captain Harriman). Now, DST is providing fans with both ships with the unique detailing on each (note the differences on the saucer and especially the nacelles below). Both will include the usual DST sound and lighting effects. The two ships, pending approval by CBS Paramount, should be available this autumn for collectors wishing to celebrate the 15 anniversary of Star Trek.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

This is from over at Starship Modeler, pics of the prototypes, courtesy of Thomas from Thomas Models.

http://thomasmodels.com/nc03.jpg 

http://thomasmodels.com/nc13.jpg 

http://thomasmodels.com/nc23.jpg

Now THESE I cannot wait to come out.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I want Excelsior in 350. For me, nothing less will do. I suspect this dream of mine will go unfulfilled.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd love one in 350 too. Well MAYBE Round 2 will reconsider later on. It was under consideration when Polar Lights was involved.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Gee...........I wonder what that third blurry ship is in the last two pictures?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't know it was previously under consideration. I'm glad to hear that. I wonder how we could pressure them to make two of them for us? 

There's also something moving at warp speed on the right in the first pic. But it could be anything. A bird, a plane, a superman. One never knows. Those could also be the same as the foreground ships. It is a very tantalizing thought to have a nearly 4 foot long Excelsior though.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> Gee...........I wonder what that third blurry ship is in the last two pictures?


Probably the NX version (only available though a particular vender)

The 1/350 Refit was too frakkin big as it was- who has room enough for a 1/350 Excelsior? (assuming they manage to figure out a way to prevent engine droop) 
I would much rather have a TOS Enterprise or D-7A / D-7M if they were going to release another 1/350 kit.

.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Cool toys.

I would like a 1/1000 Excelsior if anyones listening. 1/350 would be HUGE.
A 1/350 Reliant on the other hand...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I would like a 1/1000 Excelsior if anyones listening.


IIRC that is the scale the Ertl Excelsior model kits were released in.

.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

According to SSM's master Star Trek Scale list, that is a truthful statement, Richard


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

What's cool is the outboard battery pack for full lighting of the ships. I will buy the E-B but I doubt NX or NCC-2000 will be on my have to have list. I hope the Reliant and Klingon movie D-7 is on the short list for them next. This is a great time for us ST fans.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC that is the scale the Ertl Excelsior model kits were released in.
> 
> .


Really?

Oh, well that's diffrent. Never mind /E.L.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, those look awesome for toys!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The masters are typical awesome Thomas Sasser creations- accurate in detail. There is always an 'adjustment' when they become mass market production models. Starting off this way I hope they stay close to these prototypes. He told me that these actually have internal batteries- he worked out the saucers to magnetically separate for battery replacement but the company did not want to use the expensive disk batteries and went with the conventional type in an outboard holder.
I love the fact even that weird upside down shuttle bay under the secondary hull has lighting- now that is a nice touch.

.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*What color are those??*



Antimatter said:


> http://trekmovie.com/2009/02/16/toyfair-dst-update-new-excelsior-enterprise-b-toys-announced/
> 
> The 2009 Toy Fair has already revealed a bounty of Trek goodies from Diamond Select Toys (see previous story). But DST have shown two more items that will be joining their 2009 line: toy ship versions of the USS Excelsior and USS Enterprise B. We also have new pictures of some of the functionality of previously announced toys, and some new images of packaging.
> 
> With all due respect to the Miracle Worker, many Trek collectors have been asking for a toy version of the infamous "bucket of bolts," the USS Excelsior NX-2000. While Playmates Toys released an Excelsior toy in 1995 with the proper decals, the ship itself was actually a reissue of their 1994 Star Trek Generations Enterprise B toy (a ship whose every vital system will be installed "on Tuesday" according to Captain Harriman). Now, DST is providing fans with both ships with the unique detailing on each (note the differences on the saucer and especially the nacelles below). Both will include the usual DST sound and lighting effects. The two ships, pending approval by CBS Paramount, should be available this autumn for collectors wishing to celebrate the 15 anniversary of Star Trek.



I LOOOVE that color on the Galaxy class. If you were looking for that in an acrylic paint, what would it be??? Bone?


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

The standard and AGT versions of the 1701-D look absolutely fantastic. I'm gonna get one of each.

The standard Excelsior looks pretty good, but I wish we had better shots of it.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

TGel63 said:


> This is from over at Starship Modeler, pics of the prototypes, courtesy of Thomas from Thomas Models.
> 
> http://thomasmodels.com/nc03.jpg
> 
> ...



I just heard Thomas Models forum went down the tubes, he lost the whole forum


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Thomas Models forum was hacked and pretty much wiped out. It is back and running again, but it lost the original posts/threads so it is at square one.

.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Good. I once ordered some decals from them, and never got them.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you try to contact Tom about the order? I have gotten decals several times from him and only once there was a delay. He has a lot of projects going on but is always responsive to customers when there is a problem.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Good. I once ordered some decals from them, and never got them.
> 
> -BolianAdmiral


No this is NOT good. If you ordered decals and paid, you need to contact PNT Models and get it resolved. If you did not pay, you got nothing to complain about. His site getting hacked and wiped is NOT GOOD, its cyber-violence, its very very BAD.

I ordered a set of decals and received them in about two weeks, well within promised shipping time.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, let's not turn this in into a Thomas bash thread or I'll complain for the zillionth time how much I hate the new Enterprise again,  If he's creating all those Excelsiors, let him take all the time he needs.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I emailed him once to state that I paid and never received merchandise, but not surprisingly, never got a reply to the email, either.

And yes, it IS good. If you run a website offering products for pay, and can't deliver on that promise or service... well, then, maybe you shouldn't be in business.

But, aye, I won't drag this thread off-topic anymore.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You're out of line, dude. *NO ONE* ever deserves to have that done to them. Pick up a phone and call the guy. He will always make good, especially if you paid him. Email is lame and there are a million reasons he might not have even gotten it.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Moderator, I refuse to have my thread turned into a flamefest.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^



BolianAdmiral said:


> But, aye, I won't drag this thread off-topic anymore.
> 
> -BolianAdmiral


Agreed, as evidenced by my last post.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

SO...

Did anyone save the images of the new toys elsewhere? Are there more images of said toys? I would love another look at them.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen some other shots of the standard 1701-D version on the Trek BBS, but I can't recall the thread.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I saw those images that Thomas put up on SSM and the rear end underneath shot of the secondary hull looks to be from the AMT kit of the Excelsior/Enterprise-B


----------



## Amaterasu (Feb 24, 2009)

What do you all think of these ships versus models in terms of accuracy? 1/350 is an awefully tempting size for those who own the 1/350 Refit and NX. Are they comparable to a model kit, or do we get glaring inaccuracies that make these things skip-worthy for the more anal ship-builders?

I've never owned a ST Toy, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, as I said, I would REALLY like to see some closer photos of the standard Excelsior, before making a good call on that one, but the standard and AGT 1701-D look absolutely fantastic.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Howdy--

Does anybody know what happened with the Excelsior DST toy?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

jgoldader said:


> Howdy--
> 
> Does anybody know what happened with the Excelsior DST toy?
> 
> ...


It is still in the pipeline. IIRC it usually takes months to move a product from final approval to being placed on shelves.

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

dug this one out of the archives, huh?


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> dug this one out of the archives, huh?


Not really; it just came to mind this morning, and I wondered what had happened to it.

Jeff


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I can already see that the shape of the E-B's extra impulse engines is wrong. If I want a re-cap of the AMT style, I'll buy the AMT kit.


----------

